# The look



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jasper on point. I whoa Hunter, and he stops and gives me this look. Then he promptly takes out the bird, and tries to give chase. I see a refresher on whoa in his future.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Although I said “Whoa Hunter Whoa.”
He thought, Go Hunter Go was a better idea. 🤣🤣


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> Although I said “Whoa Hunter Whoa.”
> He thought, Go Hunter Go was a better idea. 🤣🤣


Selective Hearing Disorder (aka SHD) is a very common phenomenon amongst vizslas


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Very familiar with that look myself


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)




----------

